
Ask HN: Tips for Outdoor Computer Work? - NickM
As a remote worker, I would love to spend more time outside, but it&#x27;s hard to overcome the inertia of just staying indoors in my home office. Does anyone have any recommendations or ideas to share for:<p>- Portable outdoor chairs that are comfortable and relatively ergonomic for working on a laptop?<p>- Semi-permanent outdoor setups involving weather-resistant monitors&#x2F;desks&#x2F;etc for working out on the porch during warmer months?<p>- Any other good locations, equipment, tips, tricks, or personal experiences?
======
dylanhassinger
after watching #VanLife videos, I tore out the back seats in my Ford Explorer
and built a deck that I can sit or sleep on. Along with my cell phone and a
power inverter, I can post up anywhere there's cell signal and hack. Writing
this from a shady spot in my yard.

